# better ratings in one car vs another?



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i have noticed a trend that my mid size SUV fully loaded (employee lease) , gets far worse rating then my jetta se. 

what could be the reason? the SUV is 6 months old has a panoramic sunroof. im puzzled as it is very annoying that i get lower ratings with it. you would think pax would be impressed its really nice and comfy. i only use it 2-3 times a month because i have 1,000 extra miles i dont use. but consistently my ratings are lower when driving it. 


im getting ticked off, i show up on or before eta, i am friendly, know the area well, and have newer cars. ask if they have a preffered route and if they want air on, wtf do these Pax want????


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

My suggestion is to sit in the rear, and have someone drive you around while you're sitting the back. Could be a mysterious rattle, seat isn't comfortable or something else is off. 

I drive a midsize SUV, and ratings are higher than with my old car.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> My suggestion is to sit in the rear, and have someone drive you around while you're sitting the back. Could be a mysterious rattle, seat isn't comfortable or something else is off.
> 
> I drive a midsize SUV, and ratings are higher than with my old car.


thx, it may be the suv is bumpier or that the dc crowd think its a gas guzzler and prefer my smaller car. it just annoys me that you can provide good friendly service in a nice clean car and get 3's. what kind of pos pax does that?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

holy crap i wake up to a 1 day 4.17 and there was 2 5 stars i saw in front of me. and a few that said 5 stars for you. wtf??? i know i shouldn't obsess about 1 day but PAX are getting to the point they are never happy.

no college no drunks and no surges. im baffled.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

The world will never know.....


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Do you have them on the same account? Maybe you're getting a lower rating if the app tells them to expect a Jetta with one plate and an SUV with a different plate shows up.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

Its probably because your car is nicer than theirs, if they even have one ???


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

uberguuber said:


> Its probably because your car is nicer than theirs, if they even have one ???


this thought crossed my mind.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I know that my passengers like my UberX mobile, which is a 2014 Ford Fusion hybrid. Every day that I drive it, more than one user asks about it and compliments it.

I will have a much better answer for you in a few weeks. Here is the reason. I prefer to drive Uber Taxi. There is more money in it. I drive the UberX now, because I am replacing the taxi, so it is out of service. I am supposed to have my new taxi ready by next Friday. It is a 2015 Ford Fusion hybrid. Yup, the 2014 Fusion has been so good to me that I decided to put a Fusion through some tough paces to see what it will do. If you want to know everything that is wrong with a car, run it as a taxicab fo r a year. 

My old taxi was a 2007 Mercury Grand Marquis. It had a partition. While the partition may discourage crooks, it takes away room from the passenger. In addition, it stifles air circulation. This can be difficult in the summer months. While some run ducts under the seat, I have found that solution somewhat less than satisfactory. The ducts deposit the cool air near the floor. Cool air does not rise. Thus, you have customers in your back seat with cool legs but hot rest-of-the-body. I did address the problem by hanging a fan in the opening in the partition. It worked well enough; I received maybe two or three complaints over several years of using it and more than a few compliments. Still, the fan was noisy and, combined with the echo chamber created by the partition, made it difficult to hear the passenger. In addition, if you had four, or more, passengers, three had to sit in the back and the one in the middle got fan blast in her face for the entire trip.

The Fusion is too small for a partition. Someone does actually make a partition for it, but the boys at the Verifone showed it to me. Anyone who installs this partition will find that he has neither room for himself nor the passenger.

I have had a few Uber users that seemed somewhat less than delighted with the partition. Still, I have managed to keep my Uber Taxi ratings up. As my taxi is out of service, I have not used it during this recent thirty degree plus weather with its concomitant humidity.

The Fusion will have no partition. The air will circulate, now. The passenger will get as much room as the Fusion's design allows. I will let you know if my ratings remain either steady, or climb. I do mostly Uber Taxi trips in the taxi, as it is.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

You could be aware of your driving impressions of both vehicles. Maybe you drive more smoothly with car A than car B...


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> The world will never know.....


Haha


----------



## Asad Rizwan (May 21, 2015)

What is it that you drive Emp9? If it's too plain or has a feature that enhances riding experiences, riders can give you a low rating for it.

I drive a 2011 Toyota Sienna for my Uber rides. Nowhere near as eye-catching as my Lexus, but several times more useful; especially great for scoring XL rides.
I take full advantage of its power doors to open for riders when prompted. Experience taught me riders like it and that help build my ratings up after an early slump.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i use a loaded santa fe suv with panoramic glass roof. and a jetta se , and the jetta i get way better ratings but i get more complments in the santa fe. do you think the jettas says (hey give me a 5 im just an avg guy) and the 36k santa fe says (i have a nice car and you dont give me a 3 or 4 i dont need the money)


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I think maybe a "pink uber car" might lose a star or two.


----------



## Asad Rizwan (May 21, 2015)

As nice and well built KIAs may be on the inside, there's still an overall stigma people have against Korean vehicles. Some may think they're too plain or others still have painful memories (or has a friend who does) of that 2000 Hyundai Elantra that broke down on the highway.

Jettas and most other VWs are generally perceived as more youthful and hip; "people's cars" is a simple way of putting it.



DrJeecheroo said:


> I think maybe a "pink uber car" might lose a star or two.


To be fair, I can say my Sienna is a "pink Uber car", but ultimately the driver makes the experience over the vehicle.


----------

